# APC - apcupsd



## Speedy (Jun 27, 2012)

According to the apcupsd manual one should enable ugen in the kernel. I'm looking at all available options and I do not see ugen. What happened to it?


----------



## tingo (Jun 27, 2012)

If you run a recent FreeBSD version, ugen is the default for all USB devices without specific drivers. So, unless your UPS get picked up as something else than ugen, you're good.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2012)

I *think* ugen(4) was subsumed into the USB system recently.  However, the man page still exists, and either should not, or should at least not say that there's a kernel module.  Please post the question to the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------



## Speedy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for replies. 
Figured it out. I had the device specified in apcupsd.conf. It appears it works best with USB if DEVICES variable is left blank.


----------

